# Hibernate Tools: Criteria Editor



## byte (14. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich benutze mit Begeisterung JBoss Hibernate Tools für Eclipse, jedoch habe ich Probleme mit dem Criteria Editor. Ich habe die entsprechende Hibernate Configuration erstellt und der HQL Editor funktioniert auch problemlos. Wenn ich aber den Criteria Editor öffne und den Content Assist benutze, kriege ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Error while performing code completion.
_<name-der-hibernate-config>_ does not exist.

Die Config ist aber da und auch in der ComboBox ausgewählt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich falsch mache?

TIA byto


----------



## gast (15. Apr 2008)

Leider geht es bei mir auch nicht. Im Criteria Editor erscheint die Vorschlagsliste einfach nicht.
So ein Mist!!!


----------



## Gast (15. Apr 2008)

Im Internet habe ich nichts dazu gefunden!


----------

